# Can someone give a status update on piracy for the Xbox One, PS4, and Switch?



## Nickp2517 (Feb 16, 2018)

What’s the current situation as it stands now for these three systems in terms of piracy? How close are we to being able to pirate games for it?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 16, 2018)

Nothing on XBOX ONE
PS4 games with firmware 4.05 can pirate games
Nothing on Switch until exploit release.
May I offer you a service such as Google, it has all the answers.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2018)

Publicly, there's nothing on Xbone
PS4 is hacked up until 4.05
Switch, nothing publicly.

Privately, there's some piracy on the Xbone
5.x piracy on PS4
And piracy on Switch.


----------



## Nickp2517 (Feb 16, 2018)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Nothing on XBOX ONE
> PS4 games with firmware 4.05 can pirate games
> Nothing on Switch until exploit release.
> May I offer you a service such as Google, it has all the answers.



Is there a tutorial on how to play pirated games with a PS4 on firmware 4.05? Can’t seem to find one


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 16, 2018)

Nickp2517 said:


> Is there a tutorial on how to play pirated games with a PS4 on firmware 4.05? Can’t seem to find one


You're asking for a forbidden fruit my son


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 19, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Publicly, there's nothing on Xbone
> PS4 is hacked up until 4.05
> Switch, nothing publicly.
> 
> ...


you know why they not release any piracy on the xone?


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 22, 2018)

Arnold101 said:


> you know why they not release any piracy on the xone?


Microsoft has done a good job with Xbox. That, or no one dares to awaken the giant.


----------

